# Hands-On With Sony’s New, Lightweight and Low-Cost E-Reader



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Hands-On With Sony's New, Lightweight and Low-Cost E-Reader
http://www.pcworld.com/article/239221/handson_with_sonys_new_lightweight_and_lowcost_ereader.html#tk.hp_new


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting.  They finally got smart on wifi & pricing.  But is it too little, too late?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It is still more expensive then the Kindle, Kobo, and Nook. I don't think it has any features that really differentiate it from other devices. It is entirly possible that they have annoyed some of their current e-reader owners who loved the metal casing, different sizes, and the lack of WiFi.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From what I read, one of the things it's touting is being able to borrow library books wirelessly. . . .as I understand it, even now with nook and kobo you have to sideload.  BUT, this doesn't come out until October and I won't be surprised if Amazon announces their library lending by that time to rain a bit on their parade.  It does look like they've improved the touch and it is apparently android based so probably rootable. . . .


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> It is still more expensive then the Kindle, Kobo, and Nook. I don't think it has any features that really differentiate it from other devices. It is entirly possible that they have annoyed some of their current e-reader owners who loved the metal casing, different sizes, and the lack of WiFi.


One feature that differentiates the Sony is the ease of building collections. MUCH simpler than on Kindle or Nook (having owned all 3). Plus if you're a Calibre user, it will automatically sort books into collections based on series info, etc, you put into Calibre. Unfortunately that's not something you'd know from their marketing - it's something you learn from hanging around on message boards and using it yourself. It is a shame they lost the different sizes - I love my little Pocket reader, and I lusted after the 7" Daily Edition after holding one and seeing how light it is, and loving that slightly larger screen.

Oh well, bring on the Amazon 7" tablet...


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Looks nice!


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the Sony pocket ereader, I really like it, and its easy to load library books. I wanted the touch edition, by they were priced too high. I may have to look at this new one. Love the fact that there are different colors to choose from.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Meemo said:


> One feature that differentiates the Sony is the ease of building collections. MUCH simpler than on Kindle or Nook (having owned all 3). Plus if you're a Calibre user, it will automatically sort books into collections based on series info, etc, you put into Calibre. Unfortunately that's not something you'd know from their marketing - it's something you learn from hanging around on message boards and using it yourself. It is a shame they lost the different sizes - I love my little Pocket reader, and I lusted after the 7" Daily Edition after holding one and seeing how light it is, and loving that slightly larger screen.
> 
> Oh well, bring on the Amazon 7" tablet...


I have to say, I was recently given one of their pocket readers and love the size. It is really light and nice to use.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has purchased the PRS-T1.  I'm thinking of upgrading my current Sony to the new one and would like some opinions.
Thank you,
deb


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

drenee said:


> I was wondering if anyone has purchased the PRS-T1. I'm thinking of upgrading my current Sony to the new one and would like some opinions.
> Thank you,
> deb


I have one.  I liked it better than the Kindle Touch because even though I like touchscreens, sometimes I just prefer to use the physical buttons. Also, I like that it has a stylus for taking notes. I rooted it very easily.(There is one file that you download and put on it to root it so it is VERY SIMPLE to do)and added the Kindle app to it. Now it is my favorite reader. Of course when I want to read a book from Amazon's Prime Lending library, my K3 and Kindle Fire are my go to readers.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  I did not upgrade my K2 because I read so much on my Sony.  But I would love the new Pearl Ink contrast. 

What about covers?  I'm not seeing much offered.  Someone on the Sony site posted that you could use a K-touch cover, but I'm not sure about that since the measurements are a bit different.
deb


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

drenee said:


> Thank you. I did not upgrade my K2 because I read so much on my Sony. But I would love the new Pearl Ink contrast.
> 
> What about covers? I'm not seeing much offered. Someone on the Sony site posted that you could use a K-touch cover, but I'm not sure about that since the measurements are a bit different.
> deb


I got this Kindle Touch cover  because someone on a Sony forum had recommended it and posted pictures of their Sony PRS T1 in it. I like it because since it is made for the Kindle Touch and the Kindle Touch is wider than the Sony PRS T1, there is room to store the stylus since the T1 doesn't have a silo on the reader to store the stylus.It works really well.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  You have been very helpful.
deb


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

You are very welcome.  If you decide to get one, please let us know how you like it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Absolutely.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I picked up my new Sony PRS-T1 yesterday afternoon.  Best part - I got it for half price at Target.  $64.98!!!!
I set it up this morning.  I am loving it so far.  
deb


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm glad that you are enjoying it. That's a fantastic price. When I bought mine for $99, I knew that the price might go lower, but I missed out on getting a Sony 650 because I kept waiting for the price to drop and I didn't want to take that chance this time around.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> I picked up my new Sony PRS-T1 yesterday afternoon. Best part - I got it for half price at Target. $64.98!!!!
> I set it up this morning. I am loving it so far.
> deb


Wow - that would be hard to resist! And I'm trying hard to stick with my current lineup of K$79/Fire/iPad (for magazines & kids' books, mostly).


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't have any EPub books so I don't see the need for a Sony. If I did, I can use my IPad to read them. (shrugs)


----------

